# ارجو من الجميع الرد.............................لانى عايز انتحر او اعرف الحقيقة



## محمد سامى11 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

انا نفسى اعرف الحقيقة نفسى اعبد ربنا بجد مش مهم اكون مسيحى ولا مسلم المهم انا عايز احس بربنا
انا كنت مسلم وبعد كده دخلت فى الالحاد ونفسى ارجع لربنا تانى بس للاسف مش حاسس بربنا
نفسى تتحل مشكلى الماديه والصحيه رغم انى شاب صغير لكن هموم الدنيا عليه
المشكله انى قبل لما كنت ملحد كنت لما اقع فى مشكله او مصيبه ادعى ربنا وبهذا الاحساس ان ربنا معايا كنت استحمل 
لكن دلوقتى لما بقيت ملحد افتقد هذه النقطه
نفسى احس بربنا ياريت تعرفونى
انا اول مره اشترك فى منتدى مسيحى
وقبل كده عرض مشكلتى فى منتدى بيرد على الملحدين
ياريت تقفوا معايا


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد سامى11 قال:


> انا نفسى اعرف الحقيقة نفسى اعبد ربنا بجد مش مهم اكون مسيحى ولا مسلم المهم انا عايز احس بربنا
> انا كنت مسلم وبعد كده دخلت فى الالحاد ونفسى ارجع لربنا تانى بس للاسف مش حاسس بربنا
> نفسى تتحل مشكلى الماديه والصحيه رغم انى شاب صغير لكن هموم الدنيا عليه
> المشكله انى قبل لما كنت ملحد كنت لما اقع فى مشكله او مصيبه ادعى ربنا وبهذا الاحساس ان ربنا معايا كنت استحمل
> ...



*أخ محمد مرحبا بيك بيننا 

انا حاسة بيك يا استاذ محمد بس اتأكد ان الله نفسه الى انت بتدور عليه حاسس بيك اكتر 

قولنا نقدر نساعدك ازاى ؟
ايه اسئلتك ؟ عايز تعرف ايه ؟ قريت الانجيل قبل كده ؟
اشجعك تبتدى تقرا فيه ولو عندك اسئلة وحاجات مش فاهمها ياريت تسأل فيها هنا 
وياريت كمان انت تطلب من الله الخالق بما انك نفسك ترجعله وصدقنى هو عايز انك ترجعله اكتر مما تتخيل اطلب منه بلغة بسيطة انه يعرفك الحق ويظهره ليك 

وسلام المسيح معاك ويملا قلبك 
*


----------



## أَمَة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشاركتي ستكون تعليقا على عنوان موضوعك:

*" عايز انتحر او اعرف الحقيقة "*

بكل محبة أقول لك يا ابني محمد سامي أن العنوان يدل على شخصية متهورة ومندفعة ولا تفكر.

لا اقول ذلك لأهينك بل لأحفزك على إستعمال نعمة العقل التي وهبها لك الله الذي خلقك على صورته وكشبهه:

[Q-BIBLE]

26 *وَقَالَ اللهُ*: «*نَعْمَلُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا* فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الارْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ». 27 *فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ*. ذَكَرا وَانْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ.
[/Q-BIBLE]
لو فكرت قليلا قبل أن تقول "انتحر أو اعرف الحقيفة" لتبين لك أن المعرفة متوفرة لمن يريدها وليست شيئا بعيد المنال، بل هي تسعد وتفرح بأن يحصل عليها كل من ينشدها. فأين المشكلة؟ 

الإنتحار ليس البديل للمعرفة لأنه لن يعطيها لك، ولن يحل مشكلتك بل سيقودك الهلاك الأبدي بعيد نهائيا عن الله ومحبة الله.




محمد سامى11 قال:


> انا نفسى اعرف الحقيقة نفسى اعبد ربنا بجد مش مهم اكون مسيحى ولا مسلم المهم انا عايز احس بربنا


 أنت غلطان! مهم جدا أن تكون مسيحيا أو مسلما. وإختيارك يحدد علاقتك بالرب ومصير أبديتك. لأنه لا يوجد أي تشابه أو تقارب بين علاقة المسيحي وعلاقة المسلم بربنا.

المسلم *عبدٌ الله* ... والمسيحي *ابن الله*. فكيف توفق بين الإثنين؟

علاقة المسيحي بربنا هي علاقة إبن بأبيه = علاقة محبة.
الله هو أبوه السماوي. لأن بالإيمان أن المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر بالجسد يصير المؤمن إبنا لله.
بينما علاقة المسلم بالله علاقة عبدٍ بسيدٍ =  يخافه ويخشاه دوما ويسعى جاهدا لإرضائه دون أن يصل الى مبتغاه = المحبة معدومة. 

أقرأ كم مرة قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه أن الله ابوهم الذي في السموات:

[Q-BIBLE]
متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 16 *فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.* 

متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 48 *فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ. *

متى الأصحاح 6 العدد 1 «*احْتَرِزُوا مِنْ أَنْ تَصْنَعُوا صَدَقَتَكُمْ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَنْظُرُوكُمْ وَإِلَّا فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَجْرٌ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ*. 

متى الأصحاح 18 العدد 14 *هَكَذَا لَيْسَتْ مَشِيئَةً أَمَامَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ هَؤُلاَءِ الصِّغَارِ *

متى الأصحاح 23 العدد 9 *وَلاَ تَدْعُوا لَكُمْ أَباً عَلَى الأَرْضِ لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.*

مرقس الأصحاح 11 العدد 25* وَمَتَى وَقَفْتُمْ تُصَلُّونَ فَاغْفِرُوا إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ عَلَى أَحَدٍ شَيْءٌ لِكَيْ يَغْفِرَ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ زَلاَّتِكُمْ*. 26 *وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرُوا أَنْتُمْ لاَ يَغْفِرْ أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ أَيْضاً زَلاَّتِكُمْ». *

لوقا الأصحاح 11 العدد 2* فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَتَى صَلَّيْتُمْ فَقُولُوا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. *[/Q-BIBLE]


أسأل وكلنا مستعدون لمساعدتك.


----------



## حمورابي (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*حاول التقرب من الله بالمسيح يسوع 
*


----------



## Mzajnjy (20 ديسمبر 2010)

انا فاهم مشكلتك كويس و حاسس بيها اكيد انت حاسس انك لوحدك وربنا مش بيسمعلك او حاسس ان مفيش ربنا من اصله صح ولا لا؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الصديق العزيز
الحل فى ايمانك بيسوع المسيح


----------



## محمد سامى11 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

> انا فاهم مشكلتك كويس و حاسس بيها اكيد انت حاسس انك لوحدك وربنا مش بيسمعلك او حاسس ان مفيش ربنا من اصله صح ولا لا؟


 
بالظبط هو ده اللى انا فيه انت جبت المختصر المفيد



> بكل محبة أقول لك يا ابني محمد سامي أن العنوان يدل على شخصية متهورة ومندفعة ولا تفكر.
> 
> لا اقول ذلك لأهينك بل لأحفزك على إستعمال نعمة العقل التي وهبها لك الله الذي خلقك على صورته وكشبهه


 

انا مش متهور انا فى حالة حيره نفس اعبد ربنا تانى 
كل انسان بيتولد على ديانه معينه وتكون فى عينه هى الديانه العقلانيه والباقى تخاريف
المسلمين كده والمسحين كده واى ديانه كده
وانا دلوقتى مش داخل ابحث فى دين اخر 
الحقيقة فى سبب دخولى المنتدى انى محستش بحب ربنا وانا مسلم عمرى ما حبيت ربنا احبه ليه ايه السبب
مفيش علاقه بينى وبينه عمرى مادعايته واستجاب عمرى ما حسيته
حاسس وانا بدعيه انى بكلم نفسى بدعى لحد مش موجود اساسا
هذه هى الحقيقة وانا الان جاهز عشان اكون مع ربنا الحقيقى 
نفسى احس ان ربنا سمعنى وشيفنى
　
موضوعى باختصار عشان تعرف انى مش متهور
انا شاب 
من اربع سنين والحياه كانت جميله وكنت الحقيقة مش متقرب لربنا خالص كان عادى بصلى ساعات وساعات لاء كنت الحياه عند فرى
المهم جالى مرض مفيش دكتور عارف علاجه لازم اخد مسكن وشوية ادويه للمعده الادويه رخيصة وكل حاجه بس هفضل كده على طول 
المهم كل اللى كان معايا امى واخويه واختى وصاحبى ادعى ربنا تصدقوا كنت كل يوم ليل نهار ادعى ولا فى حاجه
لانى فعلا روحت لكذا دكتور والكل بيدى ادويه غير التانى بس مفيش فايده هما اصلا مش عارفين السبب
المهم عايش على المسكن والملين وشوية ادويه
امنية حياتى كلها انى ربنا يشفينى من هذا المرض المهم تقربت من ربنا اوى وادعى له ليل ونهار ومفيش فايده
وجالى حالة احباط جالى احساس انى بكلم نفسى
المهم جيت عملت سرش فى جوجل 
ببحث فى موضوع يخص ربنا 
للاسف الشديد دخلت منتدى ملحدين خلونى اصدق الفكره اللى فى دماغى وصدقت ان مفيش ربنا
وبقيت ملحد من اربع سنين تقريبا 
وسبب رجوعى دلوقتى
كنت شغال معا اخويه واتخنقت معاه وسبت الشغل وقاعد فى البيت بقالى شهرين بفكر فى كل امورى وحياتى وفكرت
لو طلع حقيقى فى ربنا هيبقى خسرت الاخره والدنيا 
انا خسرت الدنيا خلاص 
بقيت بدور على الاخره
انى نفسى ارجع لربنا تانى كنت لما اقع فى مشكله وادعى ربنا ارتاح نفسيا
لكن دلوقتى مش حاسس بربنا خالص
صدقونى انا ممكن اعمل اى شىء عشان ارجع لربنا تانى ارجوكم سعدونى
انا حاسس انى متفائل وده غريب بالنسبه ليه فى السنين الاخيره
ارجوكم خليكوا معايا




> *أخ محمد مرحبا بيك بيننا
> 
> انا حاسة بيك يا استاذ محمد بس اتأكد ان الله نفسه الى انت بتدور عليه حاسس بيك اكتر
> 
> ...


 




انا قولت كل مشكلتى
واتمنى ان فعلا يكون الرب عايزنى


----------



## Mzajnjy (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بص يا محمد انا حاسس صدقنى بيك لان وانا صغير كنت بحس انى بكلم نفسى بس فى مرة لقيت مشاكلى اتحلت و حسيت ان ربنا واقف معايا ومش سايبنى كل المشكلة انى كنت فاهمه غلط و مستعجل على الحاجة اللى عاوزها ومعرفش ان ربنا بيختار للانسان الوقت المناسب و الطريقة المناسبة علشان الصالح ليك و بخصوص مرضك فثق ان المرض ده من الشيطان و الله سمح بيه علشان تفكر و تعرفه على حقيقته مش اله الاسلام اللى خلق الانسان علشان يعبده لا الأله اللى خلقك علشان بيحبك و عاوز الخير ليك لو عاوز تخف و تشفى من اى مرض الطب عجز عن شفائه قله يارب انا الخاطئ ابنك برجعلك و اتوب ليك يارب و انا واثق انك بقوتك هتشفينى من مرضى فى الحال و خلى عندك ايمان حقيقي وانت بتقوله الصلاة دى علشان ايمانك هيشفيك


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*اخويا الغالى محمد
مش عارفه ليه ولاول مره اصدق عضو جديد يمكن علشان كتير بنتعرض لمحاولات خداع فاشله
حسيت بصدق كلامك وبامانه بكيت لاجلك
ليس لمرضك أو يأسك لكن لرغبتك الشديده انك تعرف ربنا وتعرف الحق فين وده يدل على انك انسان طيب وصالح بطبيعتك ناقصك بس حد يساعدك ويدلك على الطريق الصح
ممكن استأذنك فى رفع طلب صلاه من اجلك فى قسم  طلبات الصلاة ولو هيضايقك طلبى قولى بلاش وهصليلك لوحدى 
ربنا معاك *


----------



## Rosetta (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*اخ محمد هل تعلم أن الله يحبك .. لانه كشف لك عن ذاته بالمسيح يســــــوع 
الله في المسيحية يختلف عن الله الذي كنت تتبعه في الاسلام لان إله المسيحية يدعونا أحباءا له لا عبيدا عنده و هذا هو الإله الحقيقي 

انصحك بالتقرب من الله الحقيقي الذي كشف عن ذاته لك انت بالمسيح يسوع 
تعرف على المسيح اكثر و تقرب منه ليلبي طلبك

"لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" ​*


----------



## QUIET GIRL (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*الاخوة قالوا كلام عظيم جدا وعجبني جدا كلام الاخت امة *
* انا هقولك حاجة واحدة*

*كان فية واحد زمان قاطع طريق وعمل كل الشرور اللي في الدنيا *
*وكان بيحسب ان الشمس هي ربنا *
*وفي يوم اصبح يفكر ذيك مين هو ربنا ويبحث ويدور *
*وفضل يقف ويصلي ويطلب اعلن لي يا رب من انت *
*وبالصلاة الكثيرة وطلب معرفة اللّه ربتا اعلن لة عن وجودة وارشدة وامن بالمسيح ربا واللهأ واصبح القديس العظيم  الانبا موسي الاسود القوي في التوبة *
*ربنا معاك ويطمنا عليك *


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*أخ محمد متتصورش قد ايه انا حاسة بيك 

انا صليت لآجلك 

انا عندى طلب منك ممكن تطلب من الله نفسه انه يفهمك ويعرفك الحقيقة فين وياريت كمان تقرا الانجيل حاول تبتدى من العهد الجديد وانا متأكدة ان الله مش هيسيبك لآن الله محبة ياأخ محمد 

هل تعرف ان الله محبة ؟ وياما ناس كانوا فى نفس ظروفك ووضعك والله اظهرلهم الحقيقة

انا هصلى من اجلك وانت كمان اطلب من ربنا بكلامك انت واسلوبك 
*


----------



## fredyyy (20 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد سامى11 قال:


> انا *نفسى اعرف* الحقيقة
> نفسى *اعبد ربنا* بجد
> المهم انا *عايز احس* بربنا
> ونفسى *ارجع لربنا* تانى ........
> ...


 

*يارب *
*أخي محمد سامي *
*نفسه يعرفك ... **نفسه يعبدك ... عايز يحس بيك ... نفسه يرجعلك تاني *

*عنده مشكلة ... وإنت عندك للمشاكل ألف حل *

*إسمع يارب صرخة أخي ... هو راجع بقلب صادق ... تكلم إليه يارب *

*مكتوب عنك يا سامع الصلاة ... يا من تجذبنا إليك ... ولنا محبة في قلبك *
*يا من ترفع الحمل عن الأعناق ... يا مصدر طعامنا الحقيقي *
مزمور 65 : 2 ​يَا *سَامِعَ الصَّلاَةِ* إِلَيْكَ *يَأْتِي كُلُّ بَشَرٍ*. 
هوشع 11 : 4 
كُنْتُ *أَجْذِبُهُمْ* بِحِبَالِ الْبَشَرِ بِرُبُطِ *الْمَحَبَّةِ* وَكُنْتُ لَهُمْ كَمَنْ *يَرْفَعُ* النِّيرَ عَنْ أَعْنَاقِهِمْ وَمَدَدْتُ إِلَيْهِ *مُطْعِماً* إِيَّاهُ. 
****************************************
​*إخي إن صرخاتك سمعها الله خالق الكون بكل ما فيه *

*إنتظر الإجابة منه ..... إن كنت تريده هو أيضاً يُريدك *

*وهو يحبك ........... هل تقول له أحبك يارب من القلب *

*الله لا يعرف المستحيل ... هو يعرف جيدًا كيف يصل إليك *

*يعرف إحتياجك ... يعرف ظروفك ... ولا يطرد من يرجع إليه *

****************************************************


*أخيرًا نحن بجانبك ... طالما أنك تريد أن تعرف الله *


----------



## Twin (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*لي عودة للموضوع .... *
*وربنا يتمم ويخُلص ما قد هلك *

*أخ محمد الرجاء أنتظاري غداً للرد وللتواصل الشخصي معك *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*اهلا بيك يا اخ محمد*

*بقولك انتا لازم تدخل المنتدي الاسلامي و تقارن الدينين و تفكر بدراسه صغيره*

*افتكر دا الصح انك تدرس و تفكر*

*و ربنا يرشدك و يساعدك*

*سلام*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد سامى11 قال:


> انا نفسى اعرف الحقيقة نفسى اعبد ربنا بجد مش مهم اكون مسيحى ولا مسلم المهم انا عايز احس بربنا
> انا كنت مسلم وبعد كده دخلت فى الالحاد ونفسى ارجع لربنا تانى بس للاسف مش حاسس بربنا
> نفسى تتحل مشكلى الماديه والصحيه رغم انى شاب صغير لكن هموم الدنيا عليه
> المشكله انى قبل لما كنت ملحد كنت لما اقع فى مشكله او مصيبه ادعى ربنا وبهذا الاحساس ان ربنا معايا كنت استحمل لكن دلوقتى لما بقيت ملحد افتقد هذه النقطه
> ...



*أهلا بيك أخى محمد
إنت عندك مشكلة مادية لأنك تركت العمل
ومشكلة صحية لم تتكلم عنها بوضوح ماهى 
ومشكلة فى الدين الحقيقى
نحن هنا نستطيع أن نرشدك بالنسبة للدين
أما موضوع المشكلات الأخرى فهذا دورك
قرأت إنك إختلفت فى العمل مع أخيك
المسيحية تدعو إلى التسامح فسامح أخوك وإرجع عملك
بالنسبة لمرضك سندعوا لك إن ربنا يشفيك
نأتى إلى الدين الحقيقى
بتقول إنك تركت الإسلام عشان مش حاسس بربنا
ياترى إيه نوع الإحساس إللى تريده من ربنا ؟
تريد أن تقول يارب أشتغل فتجد عمل
ياريت  ......بس ربنا بيحب نكون إيجابيين أكتر يعنى نبحث وندور على المناسب
ولما نعمل الدور إلى علينا 
ربنا هيعمل الدور إلى عليه ويخليك تقبل فى المكان إللى قدمت فيه
طبعا إنت لم تقرأ فى الإنجيل ولم تحضر أسئلة
أنا هطلب منك قراءة بعض أجزاء من الكتاب المقدس لتتعرف على المسيحية

الوصايا العشر التى تسلمها موسى من الرب

الموعظة على الجبل
من إصحاح 5 إلى إصحاح 7

​*


----------



## محمد سامى11 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

> *يارب
> أخي محمد سامي *
> *نفسه يعرفك ... **نفسه يعبدك ... عايز يحس بيك ... نفسه يرجعلك تاني *
> 
> ...


 

انا شوفت جميع المشاركات لكن هذه المشاركة جسمى اترعش وسخنت وحسيت فى حاجة فى صدرى




> *أخ محمد متتصورش قد ايه انا حاسة بيك
> 
> انا صليت لآجلك
> 
> ...


 
مش فاهم يعنى ايه بتصلى من اجلى قصدك بتدعى ليه يعنى


اقرء الانجيل 

انا فعلا كنت عايز اقرء الانجيل قبل كده قبل مرحلة الالحاد كنت عايز اقارن بين الاديان

لكن دلوقتى اريد الاحساس بربنا وهل هو فعلا سمعنى


انا لفت انتباهى لحاجه كمان ان ممكن ربنا يشفينى حقيقى


انا فعلا لو شفانى مش عارف ممكن اعمل ايه

هل فى ادعيه تقربنى من الله




> *اهلا بيك يا اخ محمد*
> 
> *بقولك انتا لازم تدخل المنتدي الاسلامي و تقارن الدينين و تفكر بدراسه صغيره*
> 
> ...


 

صدقنى لو دخلت فى هذا الموضوع مش هخلص وهبعد عن الهدف الاساسى

لان كل دين عليه شبهات بيصدقها الدين الاخر حتى لو كانت غير حقيقية عشان يقول هو اللى دينه صح


وده من اكبر اسباب الحادى


انى قريت الشبهات فى ده وده وفى الاخر بقيت ولا مسلم ولا مسيحى

معا ان لو المسلمين والمسيحين اتحدوا مع بعض اكيد ربنا هيخليهم دين واحد

وانا مستغرب ازاى ربنا هيبقى له دين واحد سواء الدين الاسلامى او الدين المسيحى او اليهودى  

والباقى هيعاقب....مع انى انا شايف ان كل واحد بيعد اللى كان عليه ابوه وامه وجده وراثة وليس بالعقل مفيس حد بيختار الواحد بيتولد بدين معين


يعنى فكرت انبارح بليل قبل ما انام لو انا بقيت مسيحى ايه اللى هيحصل مع اخواتى وعائلتى ايه اللى هيحصل معا صحابى يا خبر هيبقى مقف صعب جدا انا لو بقيت مسيحى اهلى هيقطعونى 

لانى امى مضايقة منى اصلا عشان حاسه انى ملحد هى مش متاكده بس حاسه بس انا سعات بضحك عليها وبعمل انى بصلى يا خبر هتبقى مصيبه عليه كبيرة لو بقيت مسيحى

بس فعلا لو اتاكد تنحرق الدنيا وما فيها ما عدا امى فقد هى اللى هفضل معها لحد لما تعرف الحقيقة

لانها اغلى شىء فى حياتى وكنت صحيح عايز اسئل على حاجه وعايز جواب لو انسان عقله على اده  مش هيعرف حوار عن الاديان ولا غيره انسان بسيط


ايه الموقف معاه




> *اخويا الغالى محمد
> مش عارفه ليه ولاول مره اصدق عضو جديد يمكن علشان كتير بنتعرض لمحاولات خداع فاشله
> حسيت بصدق كلامك وبامانه بكيت لاجلك
> ليس لمرضك أو يأسك لكن لرغبتك الشديده انك تعرف ربنا وتعرف الحق فين وده يدل على انك انسان طيب وصالح بطبيعتك ناقصك بس حد يساعدك ويدلك على الطريق الصح
> ...


 

هو ايه اللى هيضيقنى انا اللى محتاج ليكم

مع انى مش عارف يعنى ايه هصلى ليك ولو معناها دعاء ابقى صلى ليه كل يوم ارجوكى

ولو ممكن اشارك فى الصلاه قولى ليه الطريقة وانا مستعد


----------



## محمد سامى11 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد كل لما اشوف مشاركة فردى


قلبى ينقبض


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 ديسمبر 2010)

عايز تعرف ربنا معاك ولا لا ؟
وحاسس بيك وسامعك بجد ولا لا ؟

طب جرب انك تقف قدامه كدا وكلمه
قوله انت فين عرفني طريقك ونفسك
انت فعلا موجود وشايفني وحاسس بيا ولا لا
فعلا بتسمعني ولا لا
كلمه كانك بتكلم واحد صاحبك قاعد قدامك
اساله عن كل حاجه نفسك تعرفها عنه
مش هتخسر اي حاجه

وصدقني ربنا حنين وبيحبك وهايعرفك هو مين وهايدلك علي طريقه
المهم انك تكلمه بصدق وايمان

وربنا يدلك للطريق الصح

الهنا صالح وثق كل الثقه انه بيحبك ولن يدعك للهلاك


الهي ومخلصي وراعينا الامين
يا من ايتت من اجلي انا الخاطئ
ارشد ابنك ليعرفك 
فانت رب الكون
لا تتدعه في حيرته هذه
بل ساعده واجب علي كل اسئلته
وعرفه اين يجدك وكيف 

فبدونك لا ولن بستطيع الوصول

سيدي الحنون
المس بيداك الحانيه قلبه ويعونه
ودعه يراك ويشعر بك
ويثق في عملك
قوده اليك واظهر ذاتك له
امين



​


----------



## Mor Antonios (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح ليك يا محمد 
دائما يقولون ان اول الطريق للايمان الحقيقي هو الالحاد ..
تقول عن نفسك انك صرت ملحد والغريب انك تريد ان تعرف الله؟؟ مفارقة غريبة,,لكنها جميلة، فهي تعني ان الايمان بوجود الله هو في صميم قلبك وكيانك، لذلك انت لست ملحد بل ضائع وفكرك مشتت وتريد الها يلمس قلبك ويتواصل معك مباشرة وتكلمه ويكلمك..

ابشر اخي الحبيب 
ان كنت تريد هذا الاله انت بحاجة الى حوالي عشرين دقيقة وكل الامور ستكون بخير . كيف السبيل الى ذلك؟ 
اقراء بايمان وتفهم وتروٍ، انجيل متى الاصحاح الخامس والسادس والسابع حصرا، فسيكلمك الرب يسوع المسيح مباشرتا. والتجربة خير برهان!.*

*اخينا الحبيب* *محمد سامي*
*كلنا نصلي لك اي كلنا نرفع صلوات وطلبات الى الله لكي يساعدك،،انت تسميها دعاء ؟ فليكن . المهم ان الجميع احبوك ويريدون بالفعل مساعدتك ...
هناك كما قرات من بكى لاجلك ،،وهناك من وضع اسمك بقسم الصلوات (الادعية كما تسميها) من اجلك.
كلهم يريدونك فرحا ومتوازنا ..اتعلم لماذا ... لان السيد المسيح علمنا هذه الامور : ان نحب الجميع ونصلي للجميع للعدو والصديق لكل انسان على الارض او في السماء بروحه.
الرب يباركك ويتمجد معك.*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 ديسمبر 2010)

ناس كتير اتكلمت . بكلام جميل
انا عايز اقولك حاجة واحدة .. 
انت عايز تعرف ربنا ؟؟

ربنا عايزك تعرفه اكتر من رغبتك انت نفسها

ابدأ .. دلوقتى .
قول انا بحبك يا رب .. لو مش بحبك كنت الحدت .. لكنى عارف ان انت موجود تعالى المسنى وغير حياتى 
خلينى احس بيك زى ما كل الناس دى حاسة بيك ولمساك فى حياتها .

ابدأ من دلوقتى .. اقرا الانجيل ,
شوف كلام المسيح .
وحاول تقرا تفاسير الكتاب المقدس
وكلنا هنا معاك .. فى اى سؤال او اى استفسار. 

ربنا قال لاسرائيل زمان .

*(Zech 1:3) *
​​فَقُلْ لَهُمْ: هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ، فَأَرْجِعَ إِلَيْكُمْ، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. ​ 

ارجع قول .. ربنا موجود .. ارجع قول انا بحبك يا رب .

وساعتها هتحس بامور غريبة وعجيبة تحصلك .. وهتعرف بنفسك ازاى ربنا هيتعامل معاك ويملاك بالحب .

بس ابدأ فى قراية الكتاب العظيم

المسيح قال​

*(John 4:14) *وَلكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ». 

اقرأ انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الرابع لتعرف قصة المسيح مع المرأة السامرية ,

ربنا بيحبك جدا .. ربنا بيحبك جدا جدا .. والا مكنتش دخلت هنا ,

ربنا مستنيك تدور عليه .


*بص الحكاية ديه فى سفر نشيد الاناشيد*

1- العروس قاعدة متغطية ومتدفية من البرد .. وسايبة عريسها على الباب بره .. خايفة توسخ هدومها ورجليها لما تقوم تفتح .​


song 5:1 أَنَا نَائِمَةٌ وَقَلْبِي مُسْتَيْقِظٌ. صَوْتُ حَبِيبِي قَارِعًا: «اِفْتَحِي لِي يَا أُخْتِي، يَا حَبِيبَتِي، يَا حَمَامَتِي، يَا كَامِلَتِي! لأَنَّ رَأْسِي امْتَلأَ مِنَ الطَّلِّ، وَقُصَصِي مِنْ نُدَى اللَّيْلِ». 
Song 5:2 قَدْ خَلَعْتُ ثَوْبِي، فَكَيْفَ أَلْبَسُهُ؟ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ رِجْلَيَّ، فَكَيْفَ أُوَسِّخُهُمَا؟ 

​2- العريس عايز يدخل .. بس فى نفس الوقت .. هو مش هيدخل بالعافية هو مستنى العروسة

Song 5:3 حَبِيبِي مَدَّ يَدَهُ مِنَ الْكَوَّةِ، فَأَنَّتْ عَلَيْهِ أَحْشَائِي.


3- ولما فاقت العروسة وصحصحت .. راحت تفتح الباب .. ملقتش العريس

Song 5:4 قُمْتُ لأَفْتَحَ لِحَبِيبِي وَيَدَايَ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرًّا، وَأَصَابِعِي مُرٌّ قَاطِرٌ عَلَى مَقْبَضِ الْقُفْلِ. 

Song 5:5 فَتَحْتُ لِحَبِيبِي، لكِنَّ حَبِيبِي تَحَوَّلَ وَعَبَرَ. نَفْسِي خَرَجَتْ عِنْدَمَا أَدْبَرَ. طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ. دَعَوْتُهُ فَمَا أَجَابَنِي. 


انت فى المرحلة دى يا محمد.

والحل هنا​


Zech 1:3 فَقُلْ لَهُمْ: هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ، فَأَرْجِعَ إِلَيْكُمْ، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. 

​​​​​اعمل زى عروس النشيد وامسك فى ربنا بأديك وسنانك .. متزعلهوش .. كلمه كل شوية .. وانت فى المواصلات وانت بتفكر وانت فى اى وقت .

Song 3:2 فَمَا جَاوَزْتُهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً حَتَّى وَجَدْتُ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي، فَأَمْسَكْتُهُ وَلَمْ أَرْخِهِ، حَتَّى أَدْخَلْتُهُ بَيْتَ أُمِّي وَحُجْرَةَ مَنْ حَبِلَتْ بِي. 



قعد مع نفسك وقول يا رب .. انا بحبك قوى قوى .. سامحنى لانى سبتك واقف على الباب .. مش هعمل كده تانى .


المسيح مستنيك .. وبيخبط .

افتح له دلوقتى ..​


ابدأ اعرف من هو المسيح ؟​

ابدأ فى قراءة كلام المسيح الذى هو ماء الذى يشرب منه .. لا يعطش ابدا وينال حياة ابدية .

رابط الكتاب المقدس
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/
وهو يشمل رحلة البشر مع الله من اول ادم .. وحتى نهاية العالم المنتظرة .​


----------



## بايبل333 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

[q-bible]     *"قال الجاهل في قلبه ليس إله. فسدوا ورجسوا بأفعالهم" (مزمور 1:14).*
   [/q-bible]
[q-bible]        *"السموات تحدّث بمجد الله. والفلك يُخبر بعمل يديه" (مزمور 1:19).*
         [/q-bible]*الله الازلي القدوس يريد ان يمنحك رونق محبته وينفخ فيك روحه لكي تعيش الحياة التي تستحق ان تسمى حياة . اطلب الرب فهو يأتي اليك حسب وعده الامين : "تطلبونني فتجدونني اذ تطلبونني بكل قلوبكم" ارميا 29 : 13** .ايها الاخ العزيز تعال الى الله الحي لأنه في انتظارك ، لا تبقَ بعيداً عنه لان كل انسان بدون الله يشبه ضالاً متخبطاً في الظلام والضباب . تعال الى خالقك وارفض اكاذيب منكري وجوده ولا تكن مثلهم ، لان قبل ثلاثة آلاف سنة كتب النبي داود : "قال الجاهل في قلبه ليس إله . فسدوا ورجسوا بافعالهم ليس من يعمل صلاحاً ليس ولا واحد" مزمور 14 : 1 .
اما انت فلاتقف في صفوف الملحدين بل تقوّى وتجنب كذب الكفر . اترك انفرادك وتقدم الى النور الإلهي لأن ربك يناديك بصوته الحنون : "تعالوا اليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم. احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلموا مني. لاني وديع ومتواضع القلب. فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم. لان نيري هين وحملي خفيف" . متى 11: 28- 30 . *
*هذه هي الخطوة الأولى في طريقك الى الخلاص المبارك ان تسمع دعوة الله وتلبيها وتصمم في قلبك على رجوعك الى ربك انما هذه النيّة الصالحة غير كافية ما دامت هي نيّة فقط ، فينبغي ان تتحقق . اسأل نفسك : هل أشتاق الى الله حقاًوأطلبه من كل قلبي ؟ فان كنت تطلبه فعلاً فسيجدك ويشفيك ويخلصك الى التمام** .
*حبيبى جرب مع نفسك ساعة اجلس وصلى للسيد المسيح 
هو هيقبلك ابنا وانت هقبلة ألها عظيما ...


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*أخ محمد 

بصلى من أجلك يعنى بطلب من الله من أجلك او بدعى الله علشان مشكلتك 

الله فى الكتاب المقدس وصانا اننا نصلى من أجل بعض ومن أجل كل الناس حتى الاعداء (ان وجدوا ) زى ما المسيح قال فى انجيل متى 5 : 44 

"وأما أنا فأقول لكم أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم أحسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لآجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم "

وانا بشجعك زى ماقولتلك انك تقرا الانجيل وتبدأمن العهد الجديد انا عارفة انك مش حاسس بربنا خالص دلوقتى ومش حاسس بوجوده ولا عارف هو مين وده احساس مميت انا مجرباه قبل كده 

وعلشان كده لازم تبتدى تقرا فى كلمة الله فى الكتاب المقدس حتى لو كنت مش حاسس بربنا خالص 

عارف ليه يامحمد علشان كلمة الله حية والله بيتكلم لينا من خلال كلمته فى الكتاب المقدس وياما ناس كانت فى وضعك وبمجرد ماقرت كلمة الله فى الكتاب المقدس عرفت الحقيقة وعرفت الله الحقيقى المحب حتى من غير ماحد يكلمها او يوعظها 

علشان كلمة الله مكتوب عنها فى الكتاب المقدس فى رسالة العبرانيين 4 : 12 

"لآن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذى حدين وخارقة الى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته "

كلمة الله حية وبتتكلم لينا وبتفهمنا وبتخترق القلب والضمير والمشاعر علشان كده لازم تقراها والى متفهمهوش تعالى وأسأل فيه 

وعايزة اشجعك تكلم ربنا تدعيله يعنى بكلمات بسيطة جدا تقوله يارب انا عايز اعرفك عايز احس بيك واحس بمحبتك نفسى انك تفتح قلبى وعينى وضميرى ومشاعرى عليك وتنور قلبى وحياتى بمعرفتك 

وعايزة اشجعك ان ربنا بيحبك جدا وهو بيدور عليك نفسى انك تقرا مثل الخروف الضال فى انجيل لوقا 15 :3- 7 

المثل ده قاله المسيح وهو مثل مجازى بيصور محبة الله للبشر حتى الضال منهم لو ضل الطريق وبعد عن الله الله بنفسه بيدور عليه لغاية ما يجده 

واشجعك بأن الله بيحبك جدا خالق الكون الى ابدعك مش ممكن يسيبك محتار ويشوف انك مشتاق ليه بالشكل ده عارف ليه 

لآنه امين ولا يمكن يسيبك فى حيرتك ابدا لازم وانت بتدور وبتقرا وبتبحث تحط النقطة ديه فى تفكيرك ان الله الى ابدع فى خلقك امين وخلقك علشان بيحبك وعلشان كده مش ممكن يشوفك عايز تعرفه ويسيبك 

شوف محبة الله فى رسالة يوحنا الاولى 4 : 10 

"فى هذا هى المحبة ليس أننا أحببنا الله بل هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطيانا "

وفى نفس الاصحاح عدد 19 

"نحن نحبه لآنه هو أحبنا أولا "

الله هو الى ابتدا بالمحبة يامحمد 

وشوف كمان الله بيحبك ازاى فى سفر أشعياء 43 : 4 

"اذ صرت عزيزا فى عينى مكرما وأنا قد أحببتك"

وكمان نفس الاصحاح عدد 11 :

"أنا أنا الرب وليس غير مخلص "

الله بيعلن لينا انه بيحبنا واننا مكرمين فى عينيه وان هو بنفسه المخلص لينا 

وايضا فى أنجيل يوحنا 15 : 15 المسيح بيقول لينا الكلام ده 


"لاأعود أسميكم عبيدا لآن العبد لايعلم ما يعمل سيده لكنى قد أسميتكم أحباء "

شوف كمان امانة الله ناحية الناس الى بيطلبوه وعايزين يعرفوه زيك كده 

سفر أشعياء 41 :17 -18 

"البائسون والمساكين طالبون ماء ولايوجد لسانهم من العطش قد يبس أنا الرب أستجيب لهم أنا اله اسرائيل لا أتركهم أفتح على الهضاب أنهارا وفى وسط البقاع ينابيع أجعل القفر أجمة ماء والآرض اليابسة مفاجر مياه "

وفى النهاية الله بيقولك الكلام ده فى أشعياء 43 : 1 

"لاتخف لآنى فديتك دعوتك بأسمك أنت لى "

انجيل يوحنا 3 : 16 

"لآنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الآبدية "

انجيل متى 11 : 28 

"تعالوا الى ياجميع المتعبين والثقيلى الآحمال وأنا أريحكم احملو نيرى عليكم وتعلموا منى لآنى وديع ومتواضع القلب فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم "

ديه دعوة الله ليك ولكل انسان تعبان وهو بيوعد انه يدى الراحة لكل شخص يجيله تعبان مهما كانت خطاياه كتيره او احماله كتيره 

ربنا معاك ومتخافش انا متأكده ان الله هيعلن ليك عن نفسه , أمين 





*


----------



## Mzajnjy (21 ديسمبر 2010)

صدقنى لو دخلت فى هذا الموضوع مش هخلص وهبعد عن الهدف الاساسى

لان كل دين عليه شبهات بيصدقها الدين الاخر حتى لو كانت غير حقيقية عشان يقول هو اللى دينه صح
معاك حق فى ده بس انا برجح ليك سيبك من القسم الاسلامى خالص و مواقع الشبهات و امسك الانجيل و اقرى فيه و طبعا انت كده كده دارس قرآن يعنى مش محتاج تدرسه تانى و خلى قلبك و عقلك يقولو ليك ايه التعاليم الصح هل تعاليم المحبة و المسامحة ولا تعاليم اقتل من خالفك الرأى؟

وده من اكبر اسباب الحادى


انى قريت الشبهات فى ده وده وفى الاخر بقيت ولا مسلم ولا مسيحى

معا ان لو المسلمين والمسيحين اتحدوا مع بعض اكيد ربنا هيخليهم دين واحد
مينفعش دين بينقض دين اخر يبقو دين واحد ابدا يعنى بعملية حسابية لو قلنا ان المسيحية = 1
والاسلام = -1 جمعهم مع بعض هتلاقيهم = 0 صفر

وانا مستغرب ازاى ربنا هيبقى له دين واحد سواء الدين الاسلامى او الدين المسيحى او اليهودى 

والباقى هيعاقب....مع انى انا شايف ان كل واحد بيعد اللى كان عليه ابوه وامه وجده وراثة وليس بالعقل مفيس حد بيختار الواحد بيتولد بدين معين
المسيحية جائت لتكمل اليهودية اى ان اليهودى سيعامل بالشريعة اليهودية و المسيحى سيعامل بالنعمة التى اعطاها له المسيح اما الاسلام فليس مكمل للمسيحية او اليهودية وانما جاء ينقضهم

يعنى فكرت انبارح بليل قبل ما انام لو انا بقيت مسيحى ايه اللى هيحصل مع اخواتى وعائلتى ايه اللى هيحصل معا صحابى يا خبر هيبقى مقف صعب جدا انا لو بقيت مسيحى اهلى هيقطعونى 
يا حبيبي متخافش من اهلك خاف من ربنا اللى هيسالك يوم الحساب اخترت طريق الحق ولا فضلت على طريق الظلمة علشان خايف من اهلك؟ ثم ان ربنا قال
[q-bible]ولا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون ان يقتلوها.بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر ان يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنم [/q-bible]
وقال ايضا
[q-bible]تعالوا اليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم.[/q-bible]
لانى امى مضايقة منى اصلا عشان حاسه انى ملحد هى مش متاكده بس حاسه بس انا سعات بضحك عليها وبعمل انى بصلى يا خبر هتبقى مصيبه عليه كبيرة لو بقيت مسيحى
انا عارف انك خايف على زعل والدتك بس لما تؤمن و تتغير و ربنا يعمل معجزة فى حياتك و يشفيك اكيد هتفرح و تؤمن زيك ان المسيح هو اللى شفاك مش ممكن ام تكون عارفة ان ابنها مريض و المسيح يشفيه و تتضايق لما ابنها يمشى على تعاليمه

بس فعلا لو اتاكد تنحرق الدنيا وما فيها ما عدا امى فقد هى اللى هفضل معها لحد لما تعرف الحقيقة
احلى حاجة قلتها بس انت لما تعرف الحقيقة هتصلى لكل احبابك انهم يعرفوها زيك و ينعمو بالخلاص و الفرحة اللى انت هتنعم بيها
لانها اغلى شىء فى حياتى وكنت صحيح عايز اسئل على حاجه وعايز جواب لو انسان عقله على اده مش هيعرف حوار عن الاديان ولا غيره انسان بسيط ايه الموقف معاه
مش كل الناس بتيجى عن طريق حوار الاديان فيه ناس كتيرة جت بمواقف مختلفة حسب ما ربنا دبر ليهم بمعنى
فيه اللى ربنا ظهرله فى رؤيا او حلم
و فيه عن طريق معجزة
و فيه اللى ربنا غير قلبه
و فيه اللى ربنا وقفله ناس فهمته اللى مكنش عارفه
وفيه اللى اكتشف ان طريقه كان غلط و بحث و لقى الحق
وطرق كتير كتير قوى قوى
و كنت عاوز اسالك انت من مصر يا محمد؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2010)

> هو ايه اللى هيضيقنى انا اللى محتاج ليكم
> 
> مع انى مش عارف يعنى ايه هصلى ليك ولو معناها دعاء ابقى صلى ليه كل يوم ارجوكى
> 
> ولو ممكن اشارك فى الصلاه قولى ليه الطريقة وانا مستعد



*صلاه من اجل اخونا محمد سامى ..!!! ​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 ديسمبر 2010)

اخونا أ / محمد سامى ..

يا ريت تشاركنا .. ايه رأيك فى الكلام اللى اتكتب ..
حاسس بأيه ؟

فى انتظارك اخر الحبيب


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 ديسمبر 2010)

إسمحلى بتعليق على نقطة واحدة ، وهى ظنك أن الإنتحار هو الحل
فلا وألف لا ، ليس الإنتحار هو الحل ، بل المصيبة التى ليس لها حل
فما دمت حياً ، فلك رجاء ولو قليل ولو بعيد ، فى الوصول لحل
أما الإنتحار ، فإنه القفذ إلى الجحيم بلا عودة
فهل أهرب من مشكلة إلى مصيبة ليس لها نهاية !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## برق السماء2 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

> مفيش علاقه بينى وبينه عمرى مادعايته واستجاب عمرى ما حسيته
> حاسس وانا بدعيه انى بكلم نفسى بدعى لحد مش موجود اساسا
> هذه هى الحقيقة وانا الان جاهز عشان اكون مع ربنا الحقيقى
> نفسى احس ان ربنا سمعنى وشيفنى



تمام كلامك صح جدا يا محمد لان مفيش دين بيخليك تحس بربنا اثناء صلاتك الا المسيحية لانك فيها بتتكلم مع الله الحقيقى 
ابدء صلى دلوقتى من قلبك قول لربنا اللى انت عايزه بأى طريقة مش لازم ترتب افكارك قبلها لكن كلمه باللى جواك 
مش هقولك اية اللى تقوله لانى حاسس ان انت عندك شوق انك تعرف ربنا الحقيقى 
وعايز اقولك حاجة انا من حوالى 6 سنين جالى حساسية فى الصدر بسبب دواء غلط اخدته 
وعنيت من المرض ده كتير جدا والاطباء كلهم قالولى انه ملهوش علاج
لكن انا وثقت فى الله اللى بيقول فى الكتاب انا هو الرب شافيك وطلبت منه الشفاء وفعلا سبت العلاج وخفيت نهائيا من المرض ده 
انت كمان ثق ان ربنا يقدر يشفيك وشوف المعجزات اللى بتحصل على ايد القديسين 
واللى بتحصل على ايد ابونا مكارى بقوة السيد المسيح 
اطلب المسيح وبس وهو هيديك كل اللى انت عايزه بس ما تخليش هدفك انك تخف من مرضك لكن خلى هدفك الرئيسى والمهم انك تعرف ربنا وتحبه 
بالنسبة انك كنت ملحد او حتى لغاية دلوقتى بيجيلك افكار الحاد فأنا كنت زيك لفترة 
كنت بشك فى وجود ربنا لكن كان قدامى حاجات كتير جدا تمنعنى من انى اصدق ده منها انى خفيت من مرضى
والمعجزات اللى بتحصل للغير وظهورات العدرا الكتير
كمان طبيعة الكون والقوانين الطبيعية فأحد القوانين بتقول المادة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم
فأزاى انشئ الكون ده 
وغلطات نظرية التطور لداروين واعترافه هو نفسه بأن نظريته فيها حاجات ثغرات كتيرة 
والاهم من ده كله انى كنت بحس بربنا وانا بصلى بحس انه سامعنى 
صدقنى يا محمد ان اى طلب كنت بطلبه من ربنا بقلبى ومكنش يخالف مشيئته فكان ربنا يديهونى 
انا بس عايزك تصلى من قلبك وتحاول تجاهد ضد افكار الالحاد 
وتأكد تماما انك لو فعلا عايز تعرف الحق ربنا هيعرفهولك


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد سامى11 قال:


> المشكله انى قبل لما كنت ملحد كنت لما اقع فى مشكله او مصيبه ادعى ربنا وبهذا الاحساس ان ربنا معايا كنت استحمل





محمد سامى11 قال:


> الحقيقة فى سبب دخولى المنتدى انى محستش بحب ربنا وانا مسلم عمرى ما حبيت ربنا احبه ليه ايه السبب
> مفيش علاقه بينى وبينه عمرى مادعايته واستجاب عمرى ما حسيتهحاسس وانا بدعيه انى بكلم نفسى بدعى لحد مش موجود اساسا



*هناك تناقض غير مفهوم, كيف تقول فى المشاركة الأولى أنك بالأحساس بوجود ربنا معاك كنت بتستحمل, ثم تأتى هنا وتقول كلام مناقض تماما لما جاء فى مشاركتك الأولى

أستاذ محمد ...... أدخل أى كنيسة .... وقف وصلى وتكلم مع ربنا بكل ما فى دخلك
وحسب صدقك وإيمانك ستكون الأستجابة لصلاتك
ربنا يكون معاك ويهبك شفاء النفس والجسد*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*أخى محمد عايزاك تعرف السيد المسيح

فيلم السيد المسيح من بدء الخليقة

http://www.jesusfilm.org/film-and-media/watch-the-film


ظهور النور المقدس من قبر السيد المسيح تحدث سنويا منذ قيامة الرب


[YOUTUBE]VqacfNolAQE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

ظهورات العدرا مريم فوق كنيستها بالزيتون أبريل 1968 

[YOUTUBE]NKHaNMTRF1o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

معجزة نقل جبل المقطم فى مصر فى عصر الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=955


رجاءالرد على مشاركتى


​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا مش محتاجك تدور عليه هو واقف ديما مستنيك تيجي ده بيحبك اوووووووي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد انا حسيت بيك قوي ونفسي اساعدك بجد​ 
اسمع الصلاة دي ( عايز يارب ارجع اليك )​ 
[YOUTUBE]0sis2QyNAm0[/YOUTUBE]​ 
ولتكن بركة​


----------



## The Antiochian (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*اسمح لي بالتكلم بلسانك كما فهمت كلامك*
*أرجو أن أكون قد توصلت لشيء سليم*







*بريشة مايكل آنجلو (يد الإله مدودة لآدم الذي لا يكلف خاطره بمد الاصبع رغم انه يريد ذلك)*

*(البحر المتقارب)*

*لماذا تخليت َ عني إلهي ...... وعمق ُ احتياجي بقلبي الكئيب ِ*

*تركتك َ عقلا ً ولكن َ روحي ....... أبت ْ غيرَ حس ٍ عميق ٍ رهيب ِ*

*شعرت ُ بقرعِكَ بابي .. هممت ُ .... لأحلى عشاء ٍ ،بأغلى الطيوب ِ **

*وكل ُ المشاكل ِ تغدو ارتياحا ً .... بحضنك َ ربي يسوعي حبيبي*

*دموعي بكائي صراخي رجائي .... استجبْ لي إلهي خلاصي مجيبي*

*سأنسى البرودةَ ، أنسى ضياعي ... فسير ُ الطريق ِ كلمس ِ اللهيب ِ ***




** رؤيا 3 : 20 *هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي.
لوقا 7 : 38 وَوَقَفَتْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْهِ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ بَاكِيَةً، وَابْتَدَأَتْ تَبُلُّ قَدَمَيْهِ بِالدُّمُوعِ، وَكَانَتْ تَمْسَحُهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا، وَتُقَبِّلُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَتَدْهَنُهُمَا بِالطِّيبِ.
** قول المسيح أنه الطريق والحق والحياة ، الإيمان به هو سير الطريق ، هذا الإيمان هو الدفء الروحي هو الاحتراق العذب

*هديتي لك لعيد الميلاد*
*بقلمي المتواضع*


----------



## fredyyy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد سامى11 قال:


> *- *انا شوفت جميع المشاركات لكن هذه المشاركة *جسمى اترعش* *وسخنت وحسيت فى حاجة فى صدرى*
> *- *لكن دلوقتى اريد *الاحساس* بربنا
> *- *وهل هو فعلا *سامعنى*


 

*- إحساسك بالمسؤلية تجاه ما قدمه الله لك عظيم *

*أنت تقف أمام كلمة الله الخالق الذي يُحبك ويُريد خيرك *

*الله لم يخلق الانسان ليُدِّمره ويُعذبِّه ... بل ليتبادل معه محبة خصصها للانسان دون بقية خليقته*

*فاجسادنا ونفوسنا لن ترتاح إلا في علاقة حقيقية مع خالقها الذي صنعها بعظمة *

*ولأننا إختبرنا ذلك ... نحن ُنقدمه لك لتصبح في الوضع الطبيعي الصحيح مع الله *

*- وإن كنت تريد الإحساس بربنا ... بادله محبة تجاه محبته لك *

*كيف ُتريد أن تحس وتتمتع بمحبة من لم تفتح له قلبك وتتركه خارج حياتك *

*التمتع بالسلام والتواصل مع من يحبك لا يأتي إلا بعد ثقتك فيه *


*- بمناسبة أن الله يسمعك أم لا ... سأسرده لك من خلال قصة حقيقية :*

*كنت في سن ثانوي حين تأثرت بموضوع فراق والدي لي وأنا عندي سنتين *

*فقلت في قلبي معاتبًا الله ... لماذا ُإحرم من مناداة والدي كبقية الأبناء *

*لكن في اليوم التالي وأنا في إحدى الفرص التي كنا نتحدث فيها عن الله ومحبته*

*كانت القراءة من الإنجيل :*
يوحنا 14 : 21 ، 23 
اَلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي وَالَّذِي *يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي* وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ *وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي*». 
أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كلاَمِي *وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي* *وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً. *

​*وكانت أول عبارها بعد قراءة النص *

*هل تقبل أن يكون الله أبوك ؟*

*فصرخت في أعماقي ... نعم أقبلك يا الله ... أنت أبي السماوي *

*أنت أفضل من أبي الأرضي ... لأنك عرفت مشاعري بداخلي قبل أن أنطق بها *

*أخي الحبيب :*
*هل من حقي بعد ذلك أن أشك في أنه يسمع وُيقدر ما بداخلي ؟*

*لا ليس من حقي ذلك ... إنه يسمع ... نعم يسمع ويستجيب ... إنه خلي الوحيد *

*أخيرًا أضع أمامك هذا النص الكتابي عن خالق الأذن :*
مزمور 94 : 9 
*الْغَارِسُ* الأُذُنَِ *أَلاَ يَسْمَعُ؟* *الصَّانِعُ* الْعَيْنَ *أَلاَ يُبْصِرُ؟* 

​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*أخ فريدى مشاركة رائعة ماحدث معك من ناحية ان الله ابوك مشابهة للى حصل  معى وبداية علاقتى بالله 

أخ The Antiochian 

شعر رائع ولوحة رائعة ومعبرة 


أخ محمد سامى ياريت ترد علينا عايزين نعرف وصلت لآيه عايزين نطمن عليك ياريت تتواصل معانا وتنقلنا احساسك 
*


----------



## محمد سامى11 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد انا حاسس بخوف رهيب جدا
مش عارف ليه مش قادر اقوم بالخطوة ديه لما ققررت ان مفيش ربنا ودخلت فى مرحلة الالحاد
كنت مش خايف لانى تركت الدين كله بالنسبه لاهلى انسان عاصى وخلاص وطبعا مكنتش بقول على مشكلى
وعلى ظروفى خليت اللى فى القلب فى القلب
لكن تغير الدين كله هو معناه تغير حياتى باكملها لان مفيش حاجه تقدر تستخبى انا معنديش مانع انى من الان اقرر ان اكون مسحيا واجرب احساسى ايه رغم انى عارف انه مجرد تجربه لكن خايف منها اول مره احس انى جبان بجد
قرار صعب اوى رغم السهوله بتعته
بس اجمل ما فى الموضوع 
انى غيرت فكرى على المسحيين تماما
وبقيت بحبكم فعلا وبجد رغم انى قبل ان اسجل فى المنتدى غيرت راى كذا مره 
حتى لو مش بقيت مسيحى بردوا حبى ليك هيفضل موجود
ودية معلومات عنى حقيقية 
انا مش اسمى محمد انا اسمى محمود
لكن كنت داخل باسم تانى عشان بيقولوا فى مراقبه على الكلام ده وامن دوله وانا اصلا مش بيهمنى حاجه كده كده خربانه
انا من مصر وعمرى 22 سنه
انا عايز اتكلم على الخاص مع حد عايز حوار حى 
وارجو ان يتقبل طلبى العضو فرردى ارجوك تقبل طلبى
انت وجميع الاصدقاء...انتوا كلكم الان اخواتى بجد ومن قلبى 
انا عارف ان ده مينفعش احط ايميلى بس معلش اريد التعرف عليكم
  انتوا غيرتوا فهمى 180 درجه عنكم
مفيش حاجه احلف عليها انى بقيت بحبكم جدا
وصدقونى حتى لو مقتنعتش وفضلت ملحد ومتغيرش تفكيرى 
برضوا هحبكم
ممكن اللى مخلينى دلوقتى خايف اقرء الانجيل او ادى لنفسى فرصه للتعرف على المسحيه انى فى حاله نفسيه سيئة
بس انا قررت حاجه 
انا هدرس المسحيه ولفتره وهقرر هى دخلت قلبى ولا لاء صدقونى عن قريب هعترف ان ربنا هو سيدنا عيسى
بس انا مش عايز اقول حاجه وانا مش جاهز ليها
الحقيقة موقف صعب وياريت الكل يعذرنى والكل يحط نفسه مكانى
انا معنديش اى عائق انى اكون الان مع سيدنا عيسى
المشكله الوحيده اكسر حاجز الخوف من تغير حياتى 
لكن الخوف والحاله السيئة اللى انا فيها مخلية الموضوع فيه خوف شديد
معلش استحملونى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*طب انت خايف من المسيح ليه و خايف تكلمه ليه ما انت وصلت للالحاد اصلا و قولت مافيش ربنا*

*هتخسر ايه اكتر من الي خسرته اصلا*

*والله جرب*

*مش هتخسر ما انتا جربت الالحاد اصلا*

*لو فيه ربنا هيرد عليك عاجلا ام اجلا*

*صح ولا غلط*

*و انت اصلا سبت الاسلام و بقيت ملحد*

*خايف من ايه*

*لا اري مبرر لخوفك اصلا لانه بعد الالحاد مافيش ههههههه*

*صح كلامي و لا غلط*

*سلام*​


----------



## محمد سامى11 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

انا لقيت الايميل ناقص


طيب ممكن حد يدينى ايميله

وياريت يكون من ضمن الايميلات 


العضو فرردى


----------



## محمد سامى11 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

> *طب انت خايف من المسيح ليه و خايف تكلمه ليه ما انت وصلت للالحاد اصلا و قولت مافيش ربنا*
> 
> *هتخسر ايه اكتر من الي خسرته اصلا*
> 
> ...


 

الالحاد مغيرش حياتى مش هيغلى مستقبلى مفصول عن ماضيه

مجرد انى فى عقلى مش معترف بربنا خلاص انا ملحد يعنى ولا بصلى ولا بصوم ولا حاجه


لكن لو دين اخر

مختلف فى العادات والتقاليد والصحاب و كره العائله ليه وهكون مختل عقليا فى نظرهم وهبقى حكاية كل من هب وداب لانى مش هبقى فى نظرهم واحد غير الدين وبس لاء ده هيبقى انى اتجننت ومش بعيد اتقتل ولا اهلى هيتبروا منى وحجات كتير 

عشان كده انا عايز لما اقول انا معا سيدنا عيسى اقولها وانا مش بيهمنى اى حد ولا افكر ممكن يحصل ايه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

> *وهكون مختل عقليا فى نظرهم *​


 
*يسوع المسيح قال من يضع يده علي المحراث لا ينظر للوراء*​ 
*و القديس بطرس بيقول انه الله احق ان يخشي من الناس*​ 
*كلامي صح و لا غلط؟؟؟*​


----------



## محمد سامى11 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

هو العضو


فريدى فين   



انا عيزك تبعتلى رساله خاصة فيها ايميلك


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*أخ محمد احنا مقدرين ظروفك وفاهمين احساسك باللخبطة الى انت فيها 

بس انت بتقول انك حاليا ملحد يبقى خايف من ايه اذا كنت مش معترف بالله اساسا 

ثانيا عايزة اقولك على حاجة مجرد ماهتعرف المسيح كل الحاجات الى انت خايف منها ديه الاهل والقتل والناس هتقول عليك ايه ولا هتفكر فيها 

لانك هتبقى زى الى وجد كنز ثمين مش ممكن يفرط فيه ابدا 

والرب نفسه هيديك ساعتها القوة على الاحتمال وهتبقى بتحتمل بفرح وتعزية من عند الله نفسه 

اشجعك تدخل قسم الشهادات هنا وتقرا قصص الناس الى عرفت المسيح 

وكويس انك هتبتدى تقرا وتدرس المسيحية واسأل فى اى حاجة انت مش فاهمها قلبنا مفتوح ليك بكل محبة وصدق 

عارف ليه يامحمد؟ لاننا عارفين أد ايه انت غالى على قلب الله وغلاوتك عندنا من غلاوتك على قلب الله نفسه ابونا السماوى جميعا 

الرب معك 
*


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

اخويا محمد مش هتتغير محبتنا ليك اذا فضلت ملحد او رجعت الاسلام او عرفت المسيح و بقيت مسيحى لانك فى كل الحالات حر و كل انسان هو اللى بيحدد مصيره بس انت اخونا و خايفين عليك و مصيرك انت اللى بتحدده بنفسك مش حد تانى يقدر يحددهولك واحنا بجد حبيناك من اول مشاركة ليك و خايفين عليك
فيه كام ملحوظة صغيرين
1-ممنوع تحط معلوماتك الشخصية علشان احنا خايفين عليك حتى لو انت مش خايف على نفسك
2-انا شفت انك بتقول فى كلامك عيسى انا ليا رجاء عندك تنسى اى حاجة اتعلمتها فى الاسلام لان عيسى ده شخصية وهمية و انت نفسك لما تقرأ الانجيل هتشوف ان شخصية المسيح فى الانجيل مختلفة 180 درجة عن عيسى فى القرآن اللى ملهاش وجود اصلا المسيح الحقيقي اسمه يسوع اما عيسى ده فلا نعرفه ابدا
وربنا يباركك و يرشدك لطريقه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 ديسمبر 2010)

كلمة صغيرة فقط
الإحساس بالتوهان بعد فترة من الغرق فى مستنقع الإلحاد ،هو إحساس طبيعى جداً
ولكن الأهم من ذلك ، هو كيف سأعالج الموقف ؟
هل سأنسحب مهزوماً من أحاسيسى ، وأعود لما كنت فيه ، بدون أى محاولة للبحث الجاد عن الحقيقة
أم سأحتمل هذا الضغط النفسى ، وسأبدأ فى البحث عن الحقيقة المجرَّدة 
 ليس بدافع سلبى مثلما يفعل الذين ينكرون الله ليريحون أنفسهم
بل بدافع عظيم ، هو معرفة الحقيقة ، التى لها تأثير عظيم علىَّ ، ليس على حياتى الحالية فقط ، بل على حياتى الأبدية أيضاً


----------



## fredyyy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد سامى11 قال:


> بجد انا حاسس بخوف رهيب جدا
> مش عارف ليه مش قادر اقوم بالخطوة ديه


 

*جيد أن ندخل إلى حضرة الله بخوف ورهبة *

*إننا نتكلم عن أهم قرار ممكن للانسان أن يتخذه *

*إنه قرار:*
*أن ُنحب الله الذي خلقنا وأحبنا ... أو نكرهه ... فنبتعد عنه *

*إن عدم قدرتك على أخذ خطوة للأمام ... نابع من مشغولية فكرك بأمور أخرى *

*ُأحب هذه العبارة على طريق السائق : ( لا تـنـشـغـل بغير الطريق )*

*فقد يكون لقائد السيارة مشغولية *
*كيف ستنحج عملية إبنته *
*هل سيجـد الطبيب حاضـر *
*هل ما يحمله من مال كافي *
*هل تتحمل إبنته قوة المادة المخدرة *
*هل ....*
*هل .....*

*لكن الأمر الذي يجب عليه أن يعمله الآن ... هو أن يقود السيارة بسلام للوصول للمستشفى *

*أخي أنت تهتم بأمور كثيرة ... بجانب قرار علاقتك بالله *

*إن علاقتك بالله تشبه (* ولحَد كبير *) جهاز كهربائي ... مفصول عن مصدر التيار الكهربائي *

*فلن يقوم هذا الجهاز بأي وظيفة له قبل توصيله بمصدر التيار القادر على تشغيله *

*فالآن لا نريدك أن تفكر في أي شئ ... إلا تواصلك مع الله وعودة الحياة الطبيعية لك في حضن الآب السماوي *

*كما أنك تتواصل معنا الآن وعيناك لا ترى إلا شاشة جهازك ... وكل مشاهد الحياة الحقيقية ... خلفك *

*إفعل هذا الآن ُأترك كل ماضيك وثبت النظر على مستقبلك الأبدي *

*فلا تجعل أحزان الماضي ُتفسد أفراح المستقبل *
*ولا تهتم بالغد ... لأنك لا تمتلك القدرة على تغييره ... إلا قرارك بعلاقتك بالله *

*والنصيحة الكتابية الآن لك :*
فيلبي 3 : 13 ، 14 ​... وَلَكِنِّي *أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً*: إِذْ أَنَا *أَنْسَى* مَا هُوَ *وَرَاءُ* *وَأَمْتَدُّ**إِلَى مَا هُوَ قُدَّامُ*. 
*أَسْعَى* نَحْوَ *الْغَرَضِ* لأَجْلِ جَعَالَةِ دَعْوَةِ اللهِ الْعُلْيَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. 
​*إذاً إنسى الماضي .... إمتد إلى قدام ...... تقدم نحو الغرض الوحيد الله ورضاه عليك *


----------



## fredyyy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد سامى11 قال:


> بس اجمل ما فى الموضوع
> انى *غيرت فكرى* على المسحيين تماما
> وبقيت *بحبكم* فعلا وبجد رغم انى قبل ان اسجل فى المنتدى غيرت راى كذا مره
> حتى لو مش بقيت مسيحى بردوا *حبى ليك هيفضل موجود*


 
*نشكر ربنا إن فيه هناك تغيير ... وهو مولود جديد عندك ... هو حبك للمسيحيين *

*عندي كلمة في ودنك ... إذا كنت حبيتنا صحيح ... فإني متوقع 100 % أنك ستحب من جعلنا نتحب *

*لقد جعلنا ُنحبك ... فإنعكس حبنا عليك بمحبة منك ... جعلني ُأحب وأتحب ... إنه إحساس عظيم *

*أحب أعرَّفك بأبويا السماوي ينبوع المحبة *
*فإن كنت ُتحب المولود منه ... فإنك ستحب الوالد ... مؤسس المحبة فينا *



> ودية معلومات عنى حقيقية
> انا مش *اسمى* ....
> انتوا *غيرتوا* فهمى 180 درجه عنكم


 
*مش مهم عندي إسمك الحقيقي ... لكن المهم التغيير الحقيقي *

*ولك إسم جديد ( سامي محبوب الرب الغالي )*

*سامي لأن الرب أعد ليك مكان سامي *

*محبوب لأن ربنا عنده ليك محبة *

*غالي لأنه دفع فيك ثمن غالي *




> مش بيهمنى حاجه كده كده *خربانه*


 
*شوف *
*مع المسيح مفيش خراب ... في محبة ... في نمو ... في بنيان ... في مجد ممنوح من الله ليك *

*مع المسيح ننسى جو الأض المُظلم *
*ونتحول إلى جو سماوي ... ُمفرح ... يقيني ... له قوة قيامة المسيح *





> وارجو ان يتقبل طلبى العضو فرردى ارجوك *تقبل طلبى*


 
*طلبك على العين والرأس *

*لكن لا تنسى إن في زوار في مراحل حياتهم مثلك ... يهمنا إنهم يقرأوا الموضوع *




> مفيش حاجه *احلف* عليها انى بقيت بحبكم جدا


 
*من غير ما تحلف نحن نصدقك *

*فيه آية حلوة بتقول :*
كورنثوس الأولى 13 : 4 ، 7 
*الْمَحَبَّةُ* *تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُق .....* *وَتُصَدِّقُ* كُلَّ شَيْءٍ *وَتَرْجُو* كُلَّ شَيْءٍ *وَتَصْبِرُ* عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 
​*حيث تتوافر المحبة ... يُخيم الصدق حديثنا *




> فى حاله نفسيه *سيئة*


 
*على العموم دعوتنا ليك دعوة فرح *

*فلا داعي للحزن ... إدخل إلى صانع النفس فيُريحك *

*خلي بالك:*
*لما بيتكسر كرسي خشب بنروح للنجار *
*ولما تتكسر نفوسنا نروح لصانع النفوس *

*هو يعرف العلاج :*
مزمور 34 : 18 
*قَرِيبٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ* مِنَ *الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ* *وَيُخَلِّصُ الْمُنْسَحِقِي الرُّوحِ. 
* مزمور 147 : 3 
*يَشْفِي الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ وَيَجْبُرُ كَسْرَهُمْ. 
*​ 


> المشكله الوحيده اكسر حاجز *الخوف* من تغير حياتى
> لكن *الخوف والحاله السيئة* اللى انا فيها مخلية الموضوع فيه *خوف* شديد
> معلش استحملونى


 

*لينا في كلمة ربنا رد رائع ... يُكسِّر الخوف *
يوحنا الأولى 4 : 18 
*لاَ خَوْفَ* فِي *الْمَحَبَّةِ،* بَلِ *الْمَحَبَّةُ* الْكَامِلَةُ *تَطْرَحُ* *الْخَوْفَ* إِلَى خَارِجٍ 
لأَنَّ *الْخَوْفَ* لَهُ عَذَابٌ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ فَلَمْ يَتَكَمَّلْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ. ​ 
*المحبة تطرح الخوف* *إلى خارج *

*ولنا تشجيع في كلمة الله : *
يشوع 1 : 9 
أَمَا *أَمَرْتُكَ* *تَشَدَّدْ* *وَتَشَجَّعْ* لاَ *تَرْهَبْ* وَلاَ *تَرْتَعِبْ* لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ *إِلَهَكَ مَعَكَ* *حَيْثمَا تَذْهَبُ*». 
​


----------



## برق السماء2 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الاله الواحد​


> ممكن اللى مخلينى دلوقتى خايف اقرء الانجيل او ادى لنفسى فرصه للتعرف على المسحيه انى فى حاله نفسيه سيئة
> بس انا قررت حاجه
> انا هدرس المسحيه ولفتره وهقرر هى دخلت قلبى ولا لاء صدقونى عن قريب هعترف ان ربنا هو سيدنا عيسى
> بس انا مش عايز اقول حاجه وانا مش جاهز ليها


 

لازم يا استاذ محمود تبدء دراستك للمسيحية والاسلام والاحاد من دلوقتى 
ومش لازم ابدا ان مشاعرك هى اللى تحكمك لازم انت تحكمها
كل الناس بيمروا بظروف صعبة ومش انت بس انت يمكن كل اللى عندك من مشاكل تعتبر ولا حاجة من مشاكل ناس تانية 
كفاية انك لاقى مكان تنام فيه لاقى تلبس على الاقل عندك صحة تقدر تعمل حتى لو مجهود بسيط 
فيه ناس كتير اوى تعبانيين لكن نفسيتهم كويسة علشان محطوش قدامهم ان المرض عقبة 
ابدء بسرعة فى دراستك علشان تعرف الحقيقة بسرعة 

فأذا عرفت الحقيقة ان المسيح هو ابن الله يجب ان تحبه اكثر من الاهل والاصدقاء 
لكى تستحق ان تكون تلميذا له وكثير جدا من الناس تركوا كل شئ لاجل المسيح 
فيجب عليك عندما تعرف الحقيقة ان تفاضل وترى من الاهم المسيح ام العائلة 
واعلم ان تبعت المسيح لن تكره عائلتك لان الكتاب قال اكرم اباك وامك 
فأنت تحبهم ولكنك فقط تغير ديانتك لكى تنعم بالحياة الحقيقية مع الله 
ايضا فى الحقيقة ليس انت من تتركهم بل هم الذين يتركوك 
فعندما تغير ديانتك يصبح الكل ضدك حتى اقرب الناس اليك 
مع كل هذا يتولد فى داخلك محبة كبيرة لهم 
فهم يهينوك وتكون انت تصلى لهم​النهاية 
يجب عليك سريعا ان تعرف الحقيقة وصلى الى الله وقل له عرفنى من انت 
وتأكد تماما انه سيستجيب لك 
سلام الرب يكون معك وينير طريقك​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أؤيد الأخ مصطفى فى أن الصلاة من كل القلب  ستوصل الإنسان 
لأن الإله الحقيقى يسمع ويستجيب
فصلى له من كل القلب ، وهو بلا أدنى شك سيستجيب


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (26 ديسمبر 2010)

نصيحتي:

اقرا الكتاب المقدس ابدا بالعهد الجديد و اسال و تكلم مع الله كما تتكلم مع صديقك المفضل...و صدقني لن تبقى حائرا!!


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2010)

تم حذف الردود الاخيرة الخارجة عن الموضوع
الرجاء الإلتزام بجوهر الموضوع


----------



## antonius (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ محمود...تتلخص الحياة المسيحية بكلمات موجودة في رسالة تسالونيكي الاولى الاصحاح 5
14 وَنَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: أَنْذِرُوا الَّذِينَ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ. شَجِّعُوا صِغَارَ النُّفُوسِ، أَسْنِدُوا الضُّعَفَاءَ. تَأَنَّوْا عَلَى الْجَمِيعِ. 
15 انْظُرُوا أَنْ لاَ يُجَازِيَ أَحَدٌ أَحَداً عَنْ شَرٍّ بِشَرٍّ، بَلْ كُلَّ حِينٍ اتَّبِعُوا الْخَيْرَ بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ وَلِلْجَمِيعِ. 
16 اِفْرَحُوا كُلَّ حِينٍ. 
17 صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ. 
18 اشْكُرُوا فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ اللهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ مِنْ جِهَتِكُمْ. 
19 لاَ تُطْفِئُوا الرُّوحَ. 
20 لاَ تَحْتَقِرُوا النُّبُوَّاتِ. 
21 امْتَحِنُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. تَمَسَّكُوا بِالْحَسَنِ. 
22 اِمْتَنِعُوا عَنْ كُلِّ شِبْهِ شَرٍّ. 
23 وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ نَفْسُهُ يُقَدِّسُكُمْ بِالتَّمَامِ.
...
...
ولا تستعجل شيء, ابحث واقرأ, وسنساعدك والاخوة هنا سيساعدوك بما استطاعوا في بحثك. 
اما الانتحار فليس من ورائه فائدة!!! هو تضييع لفرصة الحياة التي عندنا. تضييع لفرصة خدمة الرب في عالمنا لجعله مكانا افضل. فابعد تفكير الانتحار ولا تجعله يقترب منك


----------



## abdelmessih67 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*الاخ محمود , ربنا معاك و يكشف لك هو مين و تعرف محبته , على فكرة من حوالي 21 عاما و كان وقتها عمري مثل عمرك الآن أنا مريت بفترة مشابهة للفترة التي تمر بها و لكن بدرجة أقل و كنت وقتها لاديني رغم أني مولود لاسرة مسيحية لكن كنت لا أقتنع بالمسيحية و لا أهتم حتى بمعرفتها و لكن أحساسي بالتوهان جعلني في يوم أصلي لله بحرارة و طلبت منه حاجة واحدة بس : قلت له يارب أنا عارف انك موجود و لكن أنا عايز أعرف أنت مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما هو الطريق اللي يوصلني أكون علاقك معاك و أحس برضاك أو عدمه عني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أكشف لي ذاتك أريدك أن تكون أقرب واحد لي حتي أقرب من أهلى .

أدخل غرفة نومك و أطلب ذلك من الرب من كل قلبك و بعدها أرجوك أقرأ الكتاب المقدس و تحديدا ابدأ بالعهد الجديد و أطرح اسئلتك هنا في المنتدى سؤال سؤال كل فترة أحنا متبعينك , ربنا معاك و يرشدك للخلاص

عبد المسيح*


----------



## Ramy84 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد  انا مااعرف بعد اي شي بهذا المنتدى انا جديد حاليا

  انا كنت مثلك من دين مغاير بس الحمد لله انا الان مسيحي والحمد لله 

انا مو مصري اذا هذا يشعرك بامان تتكلم وياي   
لو تريد مساعده    انا  حاضر   

اذا تريد تمشي خطوة اولى   اجلس وتكلم للرب     اتكلم معاها وكأنو جنبك   وهو حيكون جنبك  

المسيحيه   عبارة عن حب حب حب    واللي شدي للمسيحيه  هي حب الناس حتى اعداءك

انا عربي واللي ساعدني لفهم المسيحيه شخص من الغرب

والحمد لله    

سلام الرب معك


----------



## Rosetta (29 ديسمبر 2010)

Ramy84 قال:


> محمد  انا مااعرف بعد اي شي بهذا المنتدى انا جديد حاليا
> 
> انا كنت مثلك من دين مغاير بس الحمد لله انا الان مسيحي والحمد لله
> 
> ...


*
اهلا فيييييك يا رامي 
مبروووك عليك الخلاص السماوي بالمسيح يسوع 

ربنا يثبتك في الايمان 
و يا ريت تشرفنا في قسم الشهادات لتخبرنا بشهادتك للسيد المسيح في هذا الموضوع 
 هل أنت مسيحي جديد؟ هل أنتي مسيحية جديدة؟ 
​*


----------



## أَمَة (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*يرجى التقيد بنظام القسم*
*لكي لا المخالف لإنذار*

*الأجوبة هنا مسيحية فقط*

*حذفت الردود الخارجة عن الموضوع*​


----------

